# Versa 2008 thermostat



## Memarks (Jul 3, 2020)

Are there 2 thermostats on the 2008 versa one behind the coolant inlet and one behind the coolant outlet? If so where which one is the primary?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, just one, it's on the back side of the water pump. The one on the other hose is the heater control valve.


----------



## Memarks (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks. But then should I replace both if I suspect overheating due to restricted coolant flow? (Let's assume I will have eliminated other causes.) In other words, can either the thermostat or the valve, or both, be stuck?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, the heater circuit is a "branch line" that shouldn't affect the circuit from block to pump to radiator. If it was stuck closed you'd simply get no heat in the passenger compartment, it wouldn't cause engine overheating.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Well, I take that back sort-of. Checking the diagrams, there is part of the cooling loop through the block that would have low flow if the water control stat wasn't working, but it would probably take a long run-time for it to heat up enough to cause problems. It wouldn't hurt to change both if you're sure the system has a flow issue.


----------



## Memarks (Jul 3, 2020)

Hey, both answers are helpful. Thanks a whole heap. Appreciate.


----------

